
Show HN: Postbelt – a text-only, privacy-first, social network - davnicwil
https://postbelt.com
======
davnicwil
Hi Hacker News,

I built this after wanting it to exist for a while. It's a social network that
focuses completely on the one feature I care about, discussing things with
people I know in a forum-style environment.

I feel like on the current selection of big social networks, this core feature
is being lost in the noise of everything else that's been added on top over
the years. I'm also not completely happy with the fact that they are mostly
running under a model which pushes public sharing, and/or regular interaction
with ads and advertisers. I basically put up with all this because I have to,
just to have a place where I can have discussions amongst my contacts. So I
thought, why not try to build a place that focuses only on that?

You'll notice that the site closely resembles another one you might know, with
the major difference being that it is private, not public :-) That's no
coincidence. A big part of the initial inspiration for this project was this
community and the endlessly fascinating discussions that take place here. I
wondered if I couldn't bring a similar thing to mine and other peoples'
personal circles.

It was a fun project to build and I thought I would put it out there. If you
have any feedback, I'd be really grateful to hear it. Cheers.

~~~
sega01
Do you take Bitcoin? How do I find connections?

~~~
davnicwil
Not right now, but it's on the todos list and I think should just be a
configuration change since the payments are done via Stripe. I'll look into it
this weekend!

In terms of finding connections, it's quite basic at the moment, in that you
have to know someone's username to send them a request. Please feel free to
add me, my username is davnicwil

------
00dani
Hm. What's the big draw over Twitter? You can protect your profile over there
as well, and it has support for embedded media.

